# Swimsuit season.  Ugh.  What do you wear?



## Ronni

Nashville isn't close to the beach, but my daughter has a neighborhood pool that's open in the summer and I often go there with the grandkids.  Also one of the other grandmothers to 3 of my grandkids has a pool at her house, and I go there frequently to hang with that set of grands. Ron and I go away often enough to places with water (our preference) so we always bring along our swimsuits.  And even if there's no water, there's often a jacuzzi so we need water wear for that.  We do water stuff in the summer too...paddle boarding, white water rafting, canoeing etc., so I am always in need of a swimsuit.  Not to mention my once or twice a year vacations with my California family and the grands.  Pool at their house, and often we'll go to Hawaii or some other resort area with all manner of pools, beaches etc.  

I remember fondly my young days as a beach bunny in Australia, cavorting around in my bikini with all the cute boys, completely clueless that one day that beach-bikini body that I completely took for granted would evolve to cellulite, back fat and a pouchy tummy.  Ugh.

Finding a swimsuit that is still even slightly flattering has been a chore as my body has changed into that senior citizen silhouette. Long gone are the bikinis, two pieces, even sleek tanks with high cut legs.  Nope.  Not any more.  Comfort is a consideration too.  I don't want to be pulling and yanking the various parts to keep it where it's supposed to be, keep certain areas covered up.  

I've gone through a variety of styles over the years and many different color choices too.   My current favorite is actually not a matching set, but I liked each component and it works together just fine and it's so cool that you can buy tops and bottoms separately now!!!  The bottom is swim shorts, not clingy but there's an inner panty, and the legs are cut more like workout shorts rather than biking shorts.  The top is a spaghetti strap tank, but with layers of ruffles that do a wonderful job hiding the various bulges.   

What do you wear?


----------



## Keesha

If I’m actually swimming which I like to also do, I wear a one piece SPEEDO. They fit nicely and keep everything in place. 
I’ve also go these bathing suits mesh coverups. Another thing I wear a lot are skorts with matching t shirts. Skirts are also nice to wear this season.


----------



## Ronni

I love that suit.  Really like the mesh coverup too.  I have a couple coverups, but tend not to wear them much since I switched to the shorts and ruffled top suit.  

Keesh, not to be indelicate, but wondering how you deal with the er...cosmetic aspect of that suit?   If I were wearing it, I'd have to shave my bikini area like crazy to not look unsightly!


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> I love that suit.  Really like the mesh coverup too.  I have a couple coverups, but tend not to wear them much since I switched to the shorts and ruffled top suit.
> 
> Keesh, not to be indelicate, but wondering how you deal with the er...cosmetic aspect of that suit?   If I were wearing it, I'd have to shave my bikini area like crazy to not look unsightly!


Thanks Ronni. Fair question. I shave or wax  and only wear the suit as is in my own pool. If I’m at a public pool I usually wear athletic shorts over top. As for social occasions at the pool.... it NEVER happens with me as I’m far  too uncomfortable. 

What you are wearing sounds perfect. In fact I’d like something similar.


----------



## hollydolly

I wear  a  mid leg swimsuit now.... and when I get in and out of the pool  I wear a semi sheer  coverall.....I have a few but this one is a favourite... 

*No one quote this picture please....* I'm removing it very shortly...


----------



## C'est Moi

I like the tankini separates now; they seem to "suit" me best.   I never wear a swimsuit in a public place anymore but I wear what I please in the back yard.   If the neighbors don't like it they can quit spying, lol.


----------



## Falcon

I gotta        get a new one.  Got a hole  in the knee  of the one I have.   Groan!


----------



## hollydolly

LOL...which one is you Falcon...


----------



## Ruthanne

There are all kinds of styes now and I bought a long dress (long for a swim suit that is) type one a few years ago and still haven't gone swimming.  If I go in the lake I wear stretch type shorts and a t shirt top.  Haven't been swimming in many years now.

I just did a search and here's one I like:

https://www.womanwithin.com/products/classic-tankini-top/1005338.html#cgid=WW_Swim&start=36


----------



## jujube

I get mine made at Omar the Tentmakers.  The only problem is that he charges by the yard.

Every time I go to the pool, the kids yell "HOORAY, THE CIRCUS IS IN TOWN"

I had a lovely streamlined black swim suit, but I had to stop wearing it at the beach. The Sea World people kept getting calls that Shamu had escaped.


----------



## AZ Jim

I'll wear last years suit.


----------



## SeaBreeze

My last swimsuit I bought looks like this, only the white part is turquoise.  I haven't worn it in years though, because I don't live near the beach and don't swim in pools or lakes.  It's Carol Wior brand.  I always tidy the bikini line before wearing any swimsuits, always have.


----------



## Ronni

AZ Jim said:


> I'll wear last years suit.  View attachment 65349



damn! :lol:

well Jim If your suit this year gets any smaller we’ll have to x rate this thread!


----------



## Marie5656

*I have not worn a swimsuit since the 80's.  Never had the opportunity to go swimming, and I do not sunbathe or anything like that,

*


----------



## StarSong

I'm ok wearing a bathing suit in public or our backyard pool.  These days I wear the a swim tank top paired with matching bottoms of either swim shorts or a quite short swim skirt with attached panty bottom.  

Kind of like this:


----------



## AZ Jim

Ronni said:


> damn! :lol:
> 
> well Jim If your suit this year gets any smaller we’ll have to x rate this thread!


HAHaHa I hope you know I am kidding....


----------



## Falcon

hollydolly said:


> LOL...which one is you Falcon...



The one standing  HD.


----------



## Wren

I don’t swim but find Sarongs are  great to wear over your swimwear, cool and comfortable, they look good, hide anything you don’t want to display and can be opened easily should  you want to relax and sunbathe or swim


----------



## Keesha

Ronni
I found a great site for swim dresses. 
Check out some of these swim outfits. 
They are perfect for us. 
https://m.rosewe.com/cage-back-spag...MIksD5hJCs4gIVxbmzCh1a2QsZEAEYASAAEgIiDvD_BwE


https://m.rosewe.com/cage-neck-geometric-print-cutout-back-swimdress-and-shorts-g218880.html


https://m.rosewe.com/asymmetric-hem-royal-blue-halter-swimdress-and-panty-g207733.html


https://m.rosewe.com/asymmetric-hem-printed-swimwear-top-and-black-pantskirt-g222667.html


----------



## Keesha

Here are pictures of some of the styles. They are quite attractive yet still cover the desired areas we spoke of 









I especially like this last one and she’s about my exact body type so it should fit me well.


----------



## hollydolly

I want that Blue one!!!!! where can I get that..? 


I bought 2 new swimsuits a few days ago... a plain Black skirted style, which surprisingly my husband thinks is cute... and a  Green one with straps across the boobage....


----------



## Keesha

Yes it’s really cute holly. I like most of the swim dresses. I think I like this green one the best. 
Check out the back of it. I just love the back too. 



Is that cute or what? 

Its my colour green too and this is my figure so should look good on me.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> I'm ok wearing a bathing suit in public or our backyard pool.  These days I wear the a swim tank top paired with matching bottoms of either swim shorts or a quite short swim skirt with attached panty bottom.
> 
> Kind of like this:
> View attachment 65357



This is VERY nice Starsong. I REALLY like it. I’ve got quite a few skorts in this style which I wear often.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes the green one is really pretty Keesha, I like it... but I prefer the blue one... . trouble is, I'm only short so I have to be careful not to get a swimdress that comes down to my knees.... :rofl:


----------



## hollydolly

I like this one from your links....






 sadly they don't ship to the UK....


----------



## Keesha

That is pretty. It’s got a Bohemian vibe to it. 
Its too bad they don’t ship to the UK. What a shame. 
I suppose height really does make a huge difference in how things fit. I’m very long waisted so any type of bodice outfit tends to be too short for me. Speedo is the only make so far that fits me well BUT as you can see from the first pictures, they are also high in the leg area which is why I like the bike style shorts for over top
I hope they ship to Canada. 

Do you have a pool holly or have access to a pool where you live?


----------



## hollydolly

Yes I have a Pool.. at my house in Spain, and also access to my daughters' pool... but no pool here at this house!!..Have to use the local leisure centre pool....sucks cuz it's always full unless I go at 6am...


----------



## Keesha

Oh yes. I think I saw pictures of it. That’s a lovely pool. 
I have my own pool that’s 12 x 24 but have to set it up each summer. The great thing is that it’s ashy water instead of chlorinated but I’d still get up at 6:00 to go swimming. 
Swimming is the cats meow for me. I love it.,
The blue one would look nice on you


----------



## twinkles

i wear a turtleneck and leotards lol


----------



## StarSong

I really, really like the looks of that green one and nearly just bought one but stopped short of pulling the trigger.  It's adorable, don't get me wrong, but that skirt would go up over my face when I jumped into the pool, and I'd be constantly pulling it down to cover exposed flesh while swimming.  I learned that lesson already when it comes to floaty swim tops.  That's why I moved to snug tanks that have a high spandex content.  They stay put on the body.  

I'm in pretty good shape and not overweight, but age and two pregnancies (including twins) have put belly-baring days in the rear view mirror.    

Guess it's time for me to break out my suits to make sure I have at least 3 that fit well and are in good condition.  I keep two in the house for use in our backyard pool and one remains in the RV.  JCPenny, Kohls and Land's End are my usual go-to mail order places for suits.  

Last month we had our backyard pool redone - sandblasted, retiled, the works, and it's beckoning me every time I walk past it water the tomatoes.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I really, really like the looks of that green one and nearly just bought one but stopped short of pulling the trigger.  It's adorable, don't get me wrong, but that skirt would go up over my face when I jumped into the pool, and I'd be constantly pulling it down to cover exposed flesh while swimming.  I learned that lesson already when it comes to floaty swim tops.  That's why I moved to snug tanks that have a high spandex content.  They stay put on the body.
> 
> I'm in pretty good shape and not overweight, but age and two pregnancies (including twins) have put belly-baring days in the rear view mirror.
> 
> Guess it's time for me to break out my suits to make sure I have at least 3 that fit well and are in good condition.  I keep two in the house for use in our backyard pool and one remains in the RV.  JCPenny, Kohls and Land's End are my usual go-to mail order places for suits.
> 
> Last month we had our backyard pool redone - sandblasted, retiled, the works, and it's beckoning me every time I walk past it water the tomatoes.
> View attachment 65737


   Nice pool SS... I swim every morning and early evening at ours, can't resist the pool.....


My daughter just had hers sandblasted, re-sealed  and repainted ready for the summer ... it's only  20 x 9,  but it's  deep.....


----------



## StarSong

How nice that your daughter has a pool!  Ours is also quite deep - 10 feet.  It was put in during the mid-1950s and included a diving board (since removed), which is why it's so deep.  Being within five feet of it when it was empty was a terrifying, disconcerting experience.  Sort of like standing near the edge of a cliff.  It would have been curtains if I'd toppled in.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes it's scary to have such a deep pool...daughters' pool is 9 feet at the shallow end and 16.5 feet at the deep end..it drops sudden;y about 2/3rds along...


----------



## Keesha

Drool! Oh how very fortunate you ladies are to have such lovely built in pools. They look fabulous. Sixteen and ten foot  depths are heavenly. Goodness! Do you ladies have pool boys too?layful:
Im sorry but I couldn’t resist. That looks like the lap of luxury. I’d love to have a built in pool but I’m certainly not going to complain. I love where I live and much of my swimming is done outdoors in the wild. 


And Starsong! You are sooo right. I was also just ready to order that green one but skirt would be so up in my face that I wouldn’t be able to swim properly. With any waves it could be somewhat dangerous even. 
I thought the skirt was more attached to the waist but it isn’t. 
Darn! Well it’s still pretty darn cute but thanks. 

Enjoy your swimming ladies.


----------



## Keesha

My pool is a 24 x 12 but it’s only about 5’ deep. It’s a portable model that I set up during the swimming season. 
I like the fact that it had a salt water filter system instead of chlorine. It’s so much gentler on the skin and hair.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks keesha...yes the pools are nice to have, I love to swim, , and the beach is only 10 minutes from the house too... I'm pleased you have your own beach close by as well,  but of course I don't have a pool here at this house and the nearest beach is 40 minutes away..... I'd need a portable pool like you have, but hubs who doesn't swim wouldn't want me to take up most of the garden with it...


----------



## StarSong

While on the topic of swimwear, has anyone found nice cover-ups?  I have no talent or inclination toward wraps, sarongs, scarves or other things that need tying, fixing or arranging.  Looking for a non-see-through dressy type thing that I can put on with a pair of flip-flops and be good to go.


----------



## hollydolly

Not really, my cover ups are pretty much all relatively see -thru ... I sometimes throw a cotton/  linen streppy  dress on which is really cool that's not see through, but otherwise no..like you I can't be doing with stuff that needs tying or twisting to wear...


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> Drool! Oh how very fortunate you ladies are to have such lovely built in pools. They look fabulous. Sixteen and ten foot  depths are heavenly. Goodness! Do you ladies have pool boys too?layful:
> Im sorry but I couldn’t resist. That looks like the lap of luxury. I’d love to have a built in pool but I’m certainly not going to complain. I love where I live and *much of my swimming is done outdoors in the wild.*



Keesha, I thought that was you swimming by the other day while I was out riding.


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> Drool! Oh how very fortunate you ladies are to have such lovely built in pools. They look fabulous. Sixteen and ten foot  depths are heavenly. Goodness! Do you ladies have pool boys too?layful:



I have two pool boys.  One is 66 years old and the other is 7.  They're both darling!


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> While on the topic of swimwear, has anyone found nice cover-ups?  I have no talent or inclination toward wraps, sarongs, scarves or other things that need tying, fixing or arranging.  Looking for a non-see-through dressy type thing that I can put on with a pair of flip-flops and be good to go.


This year I got that mesh cover up to put on after swimming but to be honest it isn’t worn often. If I’m not actually swimming then swimwear isnt something I really enjoy wearing, especially if it’s wet. I’m the kind of person that need to change out of swimwear ASAP 


JimW said:


> Keesha, I thought that was you swimming by the other day while I was out riding.


Hee hee Jim. So THAT was you ? You shark driving skills are improving. I see those lessons are really  paying off. :yes:



StarSong said:


> I have two pool boys.  One is 66 years old and the other is 7.  They're both darling!


Perfect. :lofl:


----------



## RadishRose

This  might be helpful....scroll down a little.

https://www.tripsavvy.com/flattering-bathing-suits-for-mature-women-2972683


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> This year I got that mesh cover up to put on after swimming but to be honest it isn’t worn often. If I’m not actually swimming then swimwear isnt something I really enjoy wearing, especially if it’s wet. I’m the kind of person that need to change out of swimwear ASAP





Keesha said:


> This year I got that mesh cover up to put on after  swimming but to be honest it isn’t worn often. If I’m not actually  swimming then swimwear isnt something I really enjoy wearing, especially  if it’s wet. I’m the kind of person that need to change out of swimwear  ASAP



I'm the opposite, but given that I've got a pool in the back yard  and live in So Cal, that's not surprising.  When it's going to toasty and I'm expecting to stick close to home, my preference is to wear a  swimsuit and cover up all day.  I pop in and out of the pool every few hours and sit with a beach towel under me.  The idea is to stay  slightly damp for much of the day.  Cuts down on the AC bills and I get to enjoy the pool, among other things.   

Our desert climate means very low humidity throughout the summer so I  don't feel sticky, I stay cool as the dampness evaporates from my skin.


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> Hee hee Jim. So THAT was you ? You shark driving skills are improving. I see those lessons are really  paying off. :yes:



I've been getting lessons from a former professional rodeo cowboy, who shall remain nameless. 

I've been working with killer whales lately.


----------



## Ronni

RadishRose said:


> This  might be helpful....scroll down a little.
> 
> https://www.tripsavvy.com/flattering-bathing-suits-for-mature-women-2972683



They reference at least one Cocopear swimsuit.  I've tried several from that line.  The first time I thought I had a defective suit so I exchanged it.  Nope.  The fit is really strange.  The cups are shaped and placed weirdly, and one was too short in the torso which I always expect, because I'm tall, but one was too long, which was a complete surprise!!

I am not comfortable in a suit with a high cut leg, or really even a regular leg opening for a laundry list of reasons so I tend to stick to shorts bottoms or a suit with a skirt.


----------



## JustBonee

C'est Moi said:


> I like the tankini separates now; they seem to "suit" me best. I never wear a swimsuit in a public place anymore but I wear what I please in the back yard. If the neighbors don't like it they can quit spying, lol.




Thank goodness for tankini tops !! .. I love 'em,   have a few expensive ones,  and wear them just about everyday now with capris for walking my dog around the area.  So comfortable and cool in our  heat & humidity.

one of mine:


----------



## Denise1952

For OP, 

I like your suit and cover-up combo.  I've been looking for something and thought I would find something online at least.  I don't have any decent, clothing stores in my whole county   so I shop online.  Clothing though is tough, getting the size right, and quality of material etc.

I love swimming and soaking up some rays, although we don't have many hot days here, the beach can be amazing since it's so far north (Pacific Northwest).


----------



## Denise1952

Cute Bonnie, also love teal colors. Glad to see other gals my age still enjoying the water, Sun, and a cute swimsuits


----------



## Denise1952

hollydolly said:


> Nice pool SS... I swim every morning and early evening at ours, can't resist the pool.....
> 
> 
> My daughter just had hers sandblasted, re-sealed  and repainted ready for the summer ... it's only  20 x 9,  but it's  deep.....



Hello Holly  Back when I shared a home with my X we had a pool.  I took it so for granted.  But if there's water I'll still find it


----------



## jujube

JimW said:


> I've been getting lessons from a former professional rodeo cowboy, who shall remain nameless.
> 
> I've been working with killer whales lately.



But are you wearing a Resistol hat or one of the "wrong ones"?


----------



## Keesha

jujube said:


> But are you wearing a Resistol hat or one of the "wrong ones"?



:lofl: Jujube.


----------



## JimW

jujube said:


> But are you wearing a Resistol hat or one of the "wrong ones"?




:laugh:


----------



## hollydolly

Denise1952 said:


> Hello Holly  Back when I shared a home with my X we had a pool.  I took it so for granted.  But if there's water I'll still find it



I forgot you haven't got a pool now Denise. fantastic to see you back hunny, I missed yooooooo.....


----------



## Falcon

At  my local  YMCA  we  swim  nude.   No clothing  of any kind  allowed  in the pool.


----------



## Kowhaigirl

Winter here so not a concern for me at the moment. 
I am right at the point of reassessing my swimming attire. My body hasn't completely let go on me yet but the process has sure begun! 
It was a hot summer last season and I was in a bikini often. If I still get any 'looks' I think they are of disgust rather than admiration these days lol. But I am not shamed of my body or how I look. 
Whatever I wear it needs to be practical. A combination of loose ties and powerful surf embarrassed me more than once last summer! 
But that's another story...


----------



## Lc jones

I buy my swimsuits from Ross. They have some great deals and I can buy a swimsuit that looks pretty decent for $15


----------



## jujube

Luckily, I do most of my swimming here at the pool in our over-55 RV park.  There aren't a lot of gorgeous bods to make me feel bad about how *I* look in a swimsuit.  

I stumbled onto a website several years ago for a nudist over-55 RV park.  Pretty graphic photos of people frolicking in the pool led me to appreciate the requirements for swimsuits in our pool.


----------



## Trade

I've recently bough a surfboard. haven't surfed in about 50 years. And I bought a pair of these to wear when I go. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071FRRKGJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1But I am not going out there until I get down to 200lbs or less. Right now I am at 205.


----------



## treeguy64

I wear speedos, since I swim laps, when I'm in a swimming pool.  My daughter always warns me to not wear my speedos when I come to her pool parties.  I obey.  It's hilarious.


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> I've recently bough a surfboard. haven't surfed in about 50 years. And I bought a pair of these to wear when I go.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071FRRKGJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1But I am not going out there until I get down to 200lbs or less. Right now I am at 205.



Pictures would be good of you in your swimsuit falling off the surfboard


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> Pictures would be good of you in your swimsuit falling off the surfboard



I just got out of the shower and checked my look in the mirror. I'm revising that number from 200 down to 190 before I go out in public without a shirt.


----------



## Uptosnuff

I'm so glad I found this thread.  I bought a one-piece swimsuit at Dillards a couple of years ago and paid a pretty penny for it.  Well, that was ten less pounds ago and a much firmer body.  It's just not looking uptosnuff any longer.   Time for a new suit.

I'm going to check out your links and the different styles they have now.  I'm going on my first cruise this November and I want to have a decent looking suit to wear.  Thankfully, I do have a couple of decent cover-ups.


----------



## jujube

Well, they have the "burqini" now, but I'm looking for something more like a "tent-ini".


----------

